#ubuntu-pa 2012-09-03
<LoKoMurdoK> levieraf: ja
<LoKoMurdoK> puedes quedarte y hacer presnecia
<LoKoMurdoK> :)
<levieraf> LoKoMurdoK,  y a esto se le llama apoyo ?
<LoKoMurdoK> y mandas a la gente para este canall
<LoKoMurdoK> levieraf: que te puedo decir
<LoKoMurdoK> no soy ubuntu
<levieraf> hace poco me mude a panama
<levieraf> soy de venezuela
<LoKoMurdoK> levieraf: ok
<levieraf> pero procurare
<LoKoMurdoK> por lo general
<LoKoMurdoK> usan
<levieraf> a ver cmo hacer para q la gente entre jejej
<LoKoMurdoK> ubuntu-es
<LoKoMurdoK> pero en levieraf facebook esta ubuntu panama
<LoKoMurdoK> y esta full
<LoKoMurdoK> puedes entrar
<LoKoMurdoK> y contactate con diego tejera
<levieraf> voy a checar
<levieraf> voy hacerlo
<LoKoMurdoK> es el ubuntu member algo asi de PTY
